
Ask HN: How can I offline read the top 100 HN stories over the last week? - vinnyglennon
Ideally, it would download all the stories and comments for offline reading in one action.
======
jacquesm
Use this as a base: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/) and a save-as-pdf plug-in for
the links.

